# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  How's this compare to 3D Printshow?

## donny

I see there is a 3D Printshow in NYC in the middle of this month.  How do these two shows compare?  Are they similar?

----------


## JohnA136

Same show different venue perhaps?

----------


## nicole_mediabistro

Hi Donny, 

Inside 3D Printing is the largest 3D printing event worldwide. At our New York show, we'll have two tracks of programming, including keynotes from some of the most influential people in the industry including Christine Furstoss, Global Technology Director of Manufacturing & Materials Technologies at GE, Avi Reichental, President & CEO of 3D Systems, and Carl Bass, President and CEO of Autodesk. In addition to our B2B sessions, we'll have a separate summit and pavilion dedicated to the Maker community. The New York show will also have a start-up competition, a day of hands-on workshops, and a 3D printer giveaway before each morning and afternoon keynote session on April 3 and 4. If you're interested in attending, be sure to register with code 3DPBOARD to save 10%!

----------


## RedSox2013

Nicole, Doesn't The 3D print Show Market themselves as the Biggest too?

Is there a difference between the two, like is the setup different?  More seminars at Inside 3D printing perhaps?  How many people are you guys expecting?  How large is the showroom floor?

By the way I intend to come on the 4th  :Smile:

----------


## Maggie

> Is there a difference between the two, like is the setup different?  More seminars at Inside 3D printing perhaps?  How many people are you guys expecting?  How large is the showroom floor?


I'm wondering the same thing.  What's the expected turnout, and how large in the main floor going to be?  I'm in Philly that week, and am wondering if it's worth the travel.

----------


## nicole_mediabistro

We're expecting to have a big turnout of people in both the B2B industry as well as the design and maker community. We'll have two separate tracks of business programming, and a third track (the Maker Summit) all running at the same time. We'll also have multiple 3D printing giveaways and keynotes by industry experts like Carl Bass of Autodesk and Avi Reichental of 3D Systems. We will also be showing off the latest technologies from over 20 exhibitors. If you're interested in attending, be sure to register with code 3DPBOARD to save 10%. Hope to see you there!

----------

